# avast constantly showing C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe



## Bibek Shakya (Aug 13, 2015)

i have hp pavilion laptop with windows 8.1.
whenever i connect to internet avast keeps giving notification that it blocked a virus.
infection details are

url - hxxp://differentia.ru/diff.php
infection - url:mal
process - C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe

url - hxxp://disorderstatus.ru/order.php
infection - url:mal
process - C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe

no apparent changes while using the computer.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

